# What about Vincent Cheung ???



## Mayflower

Is anyone familiar with the theology or books from Vincent Cheung ? 

He wrote alot, with whom can you compare him ?

Thoughts ?

http://www.vincentcheung.com/about/
Vincent Cheung .com - Lulu.com


----------



## CDM

He absolutely adores Gordon Clark and despises VanTil. He is a very clear and analytical thinker.

He may think to high of himself and too less of other brethren.

He has been accused of being a hypercalvinist - a charge he denies.


----------



## Bladestunner316

If you search through the jedi archives here on PB there should be plenty interaction between him and Mr. Manata.


----------



## Jim Johnston

Mayflower said:


> Is anyone familiar with the theology or books from Vincent Cheung ?
> 
> He wrote alot, with whom can you compare him ?
> 
> Thoughts ?
> 
> http://www.vincentcheung.com/about/
> Vincent Cheung .com - Lulu.com



Aquascum


----------



## CDM

Bladestunner316 said:


> If you search through the *jedi archives *here on PB there should be plenty interaction between him and Mr. Manata.



What are the "jedi archives"? Do you have a link?


----------



## CDM

Tom Bombadil said:


> Mayflower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone familiar with the theology or books from Vincent Cheung ?
> 
> He wrote alot, with whom can you compare him ?
> 
> Thoughts ?
> 
> http://www.vincentcheung.com/about/
> Vincent Cheung .com - Lulu.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquascum
Click to expand...


Are you Aquascum Paul?


----------



## Jim Johnston

mangum said:


> Tom Bombadil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mayflower said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone familiar with the theology or books from Vincent Cheung ?
> 
> He wrote alot, with whom can you compare him ?
> 
> Thoughts ?
> 
> http://www.vincentcheung.com/about/
> Vincent Cheung .com - Lulu.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquascum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you Aquascum Paul?
Click to expand...


No. Aquascum is an advanced life form, puts mere mortals like me to shame.


----------



## Bladestunner316

the Jedi archives are located at http://www.puritanboard.com/forums


----------



## Simply_Nikki

I'm not a big fan of Vincient Cheung, even though I respect him.


----------



## Simply_Nikki

mangum said:


> He may think to high of himself and too less of other brethren.


 that's the general vibe I get as well.


----------



## Mayflower

Are there any more thoughts on Vincent Cheung ???


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Vincent Cheung has an un-Confessional view of secondary causality in my opinion. God's control of all things includes an _immediate_ understanding/blinding toward Spiritual Truth. That is to say, that when a proposition of Scripture is given to a man, it's as if God is there, without mediation, blinding a man to that Truth or opening up the man's eyes to that Truth.

I don't like the term hyper-Calvinism in general because it has the name Calvin in it. This idea is nothing like Calvin.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek

Is he a member of a Confessional church/body or a lone ranger?


----------



## JM

I've read him and would suggest you read Clark and VanTil first and then Chueng. After that read Aquascum's works.


----------



## Mayflower

JM said:


> I've read him and would suggest you read Clark and VanTil first and then Chueng. After that read Aquascum's works.



Who is Aquascum ?
What are your thoughts on Aquascum ?


----------



## RamistThomist

Aquascum is hidden in mystery. His critique of Cheung, however, I found to be convincing.


----------



## JM

Presuppositional Confrontations and Apologetics in Conversation were helpful and since Cheung offers his works for free you could start there.


----------



## Vytautas

Aquascum dismantled Cheung’s system of thought. Cheung teaches that all knowledge consists of all the propositions of Scripture and what could be deduced from those propositions. But what Cheung teaches is neither a proposition of Scripture nor deducible from Scripture. So the whole system is self-referentially incoherent and bad for your epistemic health.


----------

